#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > سوال: خطا OS.File

## fifafc

سلام هنگام بالا آمدن ویندوز در داس خطا OS.File میدهد و ویندوز xp لود نمیشود .لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## fifafc

سلام کسی نیست؟

----------

